# Front Hood Bug Deflector



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay, here's a new one. A friend has a black Tahoe and installed a Lund front hood bug deflector. Surprisingly, it both fits and looks pretty good (in part I think because the vehicle and deflector are both black). Lund makes one for the Atlas, but I'm on the fence.

Any one put one on their Atlas? If so, thoughts and/or pics?

thanks.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, you would trade your vehicle looking goofy 24/7 rather than clean a few bugs off the hood or windshield occasionally? :screwy:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

haven't seen the Lund one but saw a couple that I thought was better fit than the OEM one


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I think the one in the first picture is a Lund. If not, it is the one that caught my eye.


----------



## 3611519 (May 11, 2019)

Watchie said:


> Okay, here's a new one. A friend has a black Tahoe and installed a Lund front hood bug deflector. Surprisingly, it both fits and looks pretty good (in part I think because the vehicle and deflector are both black). Lund makes one for the Atlas, but I'm on the fence.
> 
> Any one put one on their Atlas? If so, thoughts and/or pics?
> 
> thanks.


Question from an AT owner lurking for tips: doe these bug deflectors help launch pebbles and rocks OVER the windshield vs 
The rock slipstreaming along sloping hood and cause stone chips down at bottom of glass?

Have had a couple on AT, replaced one windshield already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Foodogg said:


> Question from an AT owner lurking for tips: doe these bug deflectors help launch pebbles and rocks OVER the windshield vs
> The rock slipstreaming along sloping hood and cause stone chips down at bottom of glass?
> 
> Have had a couple on AT, replaced one windshield already.
> ...


----------

